# New laptop - help to choose betwwen Asus and Dell



## ljlijash (May 2, 2011)

Guys, I have decided to buy a new laptop and am confused betweeb the following two models. Please help me decide

1. Asus A53SJ-SX156D
   Intel Huron River i5-2410M (2.3G, 3M)
   4gb DDR3 1333
   500 gb 5400
   15.6 HD
   DOS 
   GPU - NV GT 520M 1G DDR3 VRAM
   Price - Rs 33190 + tax which will come around to 35000

2. Dell Inspiron 15R
   Core i5 - 480M
   2gb ddr 3 
   500 gb 5400
   15.6 HD
   Windows 7 Basic
   GPU - ATI Mobility Radeon? HD 550v - 1GB
   Price - Rs 38000 including delivery and taxes.

I am also open to Acer 5742G which has all same config as The first one but with a different GPU (not sure which).

Pour in your comments guys.


----------



## william (May 2, 2011)

go for 1st model bettre config in every respect..it has got sandy bridge and better gfx card also..and that too with a price difference of 3k..


----------



## xtremevicky (May 2, 2011)

The First config looks better but you will need to purchase Win 7 . 

Also , It has a better GPU but I am not sure baout the Processor .


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2011)

What is going t0 be the main use of the laptop?


----------



## william (May 2, 2011)

don't worry abt windows....and as far as procy is concerned then it better than 2nd one as sandy bridge brings more technology to processing..


----------



## ljlijash (May 2, 2011)

Purpose is personal use - HD movies and mild gaming - love to play FIFA, COD, NFS... am not a game freak but just want to play these without any problems. 

What about the reliability factor of Asus ? Is it good ? How would you rate Asus, Dell and Acer ?


----------



## desiibond (May 2, 2011)

without a doubt that ASUS laptop is much better. also, ASUS laptops are much reliable (though their support sucks in India, when compared to Dell's)


----------



## ljlijash (May 2, 2011)

oops ! service sucks ??? Shouldnt that be a worrying factor ?


----------



## william (May 2, 2011)

agree with desiibond go for first one....the 2nd laptop has got outdated config...if u lookt at laptops that are avaliable now...


----------



## Anish (May 3, 2011)

ASUS for the win

Hi, for information related to service centres, take a look here


----------



## ljlijash (May 3, 2011)

From that page, my city does have a service centre for the Asus....
Any Asus users here ? Just to get the extra assurance


----------



## binay00713 (May 3, 2011)

no doubt, 550v is better than 520m..
but if you are looking  for HD gaming & movies then u should go for
Dell 14R (Core i3,3GB RAM,320GB HDD,ATI 5650 HD, 14" HD LED  at 38,500 including all taxes)

or

Acer 5742g(Core i5 2.24,4GB RAM,500GB HDD,ATI 5650 HD,15.6" AT 40,000)
 Or
Acer 4820tg(Core i5 2.63,3GB RAM,500GB HDD,ATI 5650 HD,14" ,8+ hrs battery life AT 39,000)

or

Asus a53sv(Asus A53SV-SX041V - Notebookcheck.net External Reviews)


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2011)

binay00713 said:
			
		

> Acer 4820tg(Core i5 2.63,3GB RAM,500GB HDD,ATI 5650 HD,14" ,8+ hrs battery life AT 39,000)


 I reccomend this. Way better than i3 proccy's


----------



## ljlijash (May 3, 2011)

Guys the budget I have in mind is 35,000 .... I got the Dell config as an offer initially and was looking for a cheaper version when I found the Asus... I cannot compromise on the screen size - 15.6 is a must for me ... 

So oculd you please suggest a lp better than the Asus within my mudget ?? I thought like if the Asus was a 'no-go', I have no other option but to go fro the Dell, thats why i posted it


----------



## ajayashish (May 3, 2011)

Where to check Asus and Acer laptop price online along with configuration... I need a laptop within 30k... main purpose will be movies and internet and very light gaming (not mandatory  though)


----------



## ljlijash (May 3, 2011)

ajayashish said:


> Where to check Asus and Acer laptop price online along with configuration... I need a laptop within 30k... main purpose will be movies and internet and very light gaming (not mandatory  though)



Please dont hijack my thread .... Asus does not have online prices. Have to contact delaer.


----------



## desiibond (May 3, 2011)

ljlijash said:


> Guys the budget I have in mind is 35,000 .... I got the Dell config as an offer initially and was looking for a cheaper version when I found the Asus... I cannot compromise on the screen size - 15.6 is a must for me ...
> 
> So oculd you please suggest a lp better than the Asus within my mudget ?? I thought like if the Asus was a 'no-go', I have no other option but to go fro the Dell, thats why i posted it



If you are okay to deal with ASUS support (which you hardly may have to ask for help), go with ASUS. else go with Dell. HP and other's support are below average and getting ASUS is much better than getting HP or Acer etc.


----------



## ljlijash (May 7, 2011)

Guys, road block !!! Seems the Asus A53 model is out of stock and it wont be arriving any time soon informs the dealer.!!! So i ventured to explore other brands and Lenovo gave me some configs within by budget 

1. Core i3 2310M, 3GB DDR3, 640 GB HDD, GT 520M 1 GB, 15.6" @ Rs 37990

2. Core i5 2410M, 3GB DDR3, 640 GB HDD, Intel HD 3000, 15.6" @ Rs 35990

Guys I am confused as it whether to opt for a lesser procy + GPU combo or Better proccy + inbuilt graphics combo. 

i5 2410 has 3770 benchmark score vs 2770 of i3 2310 ....

HELP GUYS !!!

Guys ??? PLease help fellas .... I am waiting


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

> 1. Core i3 2310M, 3GB DDR3, 640 GB HDD, GT 520M 1 GB, 15.6" @ Rs 37990


 Get this only because its got a dedicated GPU


----------



## ljlijash (May 7, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Get this only because its got a dedicated GPU



Is having a dedicated low end GPU good enough over a good processor with in built graphics (its Intel HD graphics 3000 not the normal Intel HD GMA).

The benchmark score of the i3 is pretty low ...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

ljlijash said:
			
		

> (its Intel HD graphics 3000 not the normal Intel HD GMA).


 Actually, that graphics is new Sandy Bridge technology which should be better than Intel HD GMA


----------



## ljlijash (May 7, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Actually, that graphics is new Sandy Bridge technology which should be better than Intel HD GMA



Exactly, so should i go for the one with a lower GPU ??? Wont the i5 + HD 3000 be bettre than i3 + GT 520 ???


----------



## william (May 7, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I reccomend this. Way better than i3 proccy's



yup techfreak is right..!!1 the config looks good....


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

Have a look at this thread. Will help you.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks-tablets/140040-test-best-laptop.html


----------



## hdsk.23 (May 8, 2011)

guys the laptops for Home use have lots of quality difference than Business class models!!
So try to buy business class rather than taking Home class models!


----------

